

67 Years Of Potato Chip Innovation, In 5 Animated GIFs - mhb
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2013/04/04/176182150/50-years-of-potato-chip-innovation-in-5-animated-gifs

======
jerrya
Very cool and seems to use Wonka-derived technology....

